# Unlimited Mobile Internet @ Rs. 200/- per month



## mrbgupta (Nov 17, 2008)

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/advt/usb_datacard_e.jpg



*i37.tinypic.com/ffaf4n.jpg​


----------



## utsav (Nov 17, 2008)

bole toh sabki waat laga di maamu


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice, but what about speeds? I guess around 30 to 100kbps...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 17, 2008)

High Speed ? Is it 2MBPS ? And is it dynamic IP or static IP ? Exclusive IP or Shared IP ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 17, 2008)

My dream come i've been using bsnl gprs to connect to the the internet through my computer. I am using it now also. Speed is average for viewing sites but download dead slow . gonna upgrade to this plan as soon as possible


----------



## maxmk (Nov 17, 2008)

When BSNL introduced this plan here (Nashik) it was: 
====
device cost: Rs. 4000
monthly charges: Rs. 550 per month (unlimited use) 
Speed: 2MBPS
====

we have ordered some for our office and we were getting 1 - 1.5 MBPS Download speed.... 

hope download speed will be same for this


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 17, 2008)

doesn't the speed depend on the distance to nearest BTS?


----------



## Pat (Nov 17, 2008)

Its internet via WLL duh! Technically speaking, speeds cannot exceed 144 kbps.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 17, 2008)

I have used it... It is damn slow


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 17, 2008)

maxmk said:


> When BSNL introduced this plan here (Nashik) it was:
> ====
> device cost: Rs. 4000
> monthly charges: Rs. 550 per month (unlimited use)
> ...


Are u talking abt EVDO?
This advertisement is for BSNL NIC card...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 17, 2008)

Yah, its should be slow, because its on cdma 1x network, and distance from tower also matters, and i think its a shared ip .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 17, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> Yah, its should be slow, because its on cdma 1x network, and distance from tower also matters, and i think its a shared ip .


speed I may bear, but *wtf shared IP ? THAT really sucks.*


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 17, 2008)

maxmk said:


> we have ordered some for our office and we were getting 1 - 1.5 MBPS Download speed....
> 
> hope download speed will be same for this


 
   Download speed of 1 to 1.5 MBPS *1389blog.com/pix/SmileyShocked.png
   Is this True ?


----------



## vaithy (Nov 17, 2008)

I am Using EVDO in chennai(suburban) but only getting Maximum speen 120 kbps speed varies.. because the BTS is located away 8 K.M where as EVDO need 5 k.m radius for reliable data signal.. I am getting only 1 bar (CDMA signal) Further it is shared IP so even U getting maximum speed of 2 Mbps it is no use for your RS and torrents file sharing.. otherwise if u are going to use as mobile internet with your laptop it is best choice for u.. U can compare its speed with other ISP and their Rates..I have tested the speed near a place where EVDO tower is situated 2k.m away and speed test confirmed I am getting average 500 kbps to 850 kbps( maximaum speed in the open place minimum speed near high rise buildings..
with regards
vaithy



with regards
Vaithy


----------



## windchimes (Nov 17, 2008)

I remember reading complaints on EVDO somewhere. And again you need to be
near the tower to get better speeds. Torrent speeds were terrible according to some earlier user reviews .


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 17, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> Download speed of 1 to 1.5 MBPS
> Is this True ?



Seems Mbps.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 17, 2008)

Ya, it's MEGA BITS PER SECOND


----------



## maxmk (Nov 18, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> Are u talking abt EVDO?
> This advertisement is for BSNL NIC card...


hmm.. don't think its for EVDO, BSNL provided us USB data cards as mentioned in Adveristment....


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 18, 2008)

Mannn i was unaware of such a high download speed provided by EVDO. BSNL tower is actually my neighbour here....
The only demerit is, it doesn't provides upload functional...no no use for p2p sharing.


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 18, 2008)

Is this everywhere ..in kerala???

can i use it in my win mo phone??..airtel is the provider..

how to use it with mine??


----------

